# late 90's/early 2000 model 700 ??



## GADawg08 (Dec 15, 2017)

I've got a model 700 adl that I got for Christmas back in 2000. The gun was brand new so I'm assuming it was made around that time, or within a few yrs. This was before the x-mark triggers. You guys know if the trigger is adjustable?


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 15, 2017)

yes it is. I would pick up the lighter spring and have it done all at the same time.  If you are not comfortable with it...you can send it to me and replace it with a Rifle Basix.  The shoe is the same size as the factory, but it adjusts about the same way


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Dec 20, 2017)

Some smiths are better than others as adjusting those triggers.  Had one that would fire when the bolt was closed on occasion.  Good thing I taught that teen to keep it in a safe direction.  Had to replace that trigger.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 20, 2017)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> Some smiths are better than others as adjusting those triggers.  Had one that would fire when the bolt was closed on occasion.  Good thing I taught that teen to keep it in a safe direction.  Had to replace that trigger.



Some folks actually lock the screws down after adjustment rather than "claiming" to be a gunsmith and just turning screws.  
Though I didn't see it, and If I had to guess I would guess your trigger was probably fine, and the sear was out of adjustment, and you probably needed a new "smith". Of course Remington got so tired of and beat down by negligent and "accidental" discharge claims they had much rather folks have someone elses trigger or a lawyer approved one just to reduce liability.
 Just my .02 on Remington factory triggers both walker and x mark pro.


----------

